# Hello from New York



## Cookieusn (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello brethren and thank you for the invitation. I am a 3X past master of my Lodge, very active in the Masonic Youth groups and the BSA. I am current President of the Masters and Officers Association for my District. I am active in the Valley of Schenectady Scottish Rite (NMJ) and I prefer documented historical masonic research over speculation.  I am a very involved e-mason at TSS.
I would like to extend my thanks to the Freemasons of Texas, we had an entered apprentice take a job transfer to San Antonio, and my Lodge through appropriate channels had him passed to FC by the Texas Masons. We raised him last December in a special communications here in NY. And he has affilited with a lodge in Texas. He is a fine young man who with the aid and assistance of the Brethren of Texas has and is continuing his Masonic journey.
Pacem


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 2, 2009)

Greetings... Welcome to the forums


----------



## david918 (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome Walter glad you joined us.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to have you Brother. It is nice to have members from other jurisdictions to help keep us informed of "other" ways to handle things.


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome, Brother, I hope you enjoy this place as much as I do.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.  Hopefully you will share some of your knowledge that you have gleamed from a historical perspective.  Glad the brother was taken care of while he was in Texas.  Was there much of a difference that ya'll are working with him on(each state has little differences and this is intended as a generic question)?  I know our lodge has a brother who is currently in NC and he is working with a lodge up there on his EA.


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 3, 2009)

good to have you have you Brother welcome to Texas!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum my Brother!


----------

